# Your entertainer is arriving



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

I couldn't put my finger on it for a while, but I knew there was something else going on in all of this that really put me off to logging into Uber, and now I think it's finally dawned on me. I feel like Uber pax are partially taking Uber TO GET ENTERTAINED. And frankly I'm not up for that expectation 75% of the time, especially when I'm depressed at these rates. Then the ones who really are in it for the transportation, they tend to be taking Uber because they're poor like me. But I have a new car that looks pretty good despite the fact that it's extremely easy to attain, and I keep it looking exceptional for that rare unicorn that actually is from out of town and uses Uber to get around, generally going a dare I say profitable distance and not expecting shit other than a no frills ride. If they're going to expect ****ing entertainment from me, then this shit needs to pay way higher, because no broke guy is going to be funny. /rant


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

It's true somewhat.. If you're not super friendly and talkative, instead driving glumly whilst thinking about these pathetic rates, the passengers rate you poorly based upon your personality.

Life is an extension of high school in many ways lol.


----------



## pClark (Apr 3, 2015)

I agree. I hate picking up pax that want me to regail them with horror stories. I love engaging my pax, but after a long, slow night I don't necessarily feel like tap dancing for them. They are inevitably disappointed and usually quite drunk already. One pax became quite belligerent and I very nearly put him out before he jumped out of the car a few blocks short of his destination. I reported him to Uber to preempt the low rating that he threatened me with. They responded supportively.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I think I agree. I am generally pretty open and upbeat, and have great conversations with pax. On the rare occasion when they do not talk, I feel a little uncomfortable, but I'm still pleasant. This past week I have been feeling the pain on car repairs and general burnout, and I have had a couple of pax who didn't want to talk...I actually welcomed that. And then my rating was lower. And then I really felt like sh!t because I do want to love the job and the pax and there is nothing I have done to deserve a lower rating, sheesh! So I attribute it to my malaise somehow coming through.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

"How long have you been driving?"

"Do you like it?"

"What's the craziest thing that's ever happened?"

"So do you do this full time?"


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> "How long have you been driving?"
> 
> "Do you like it?"
> 
> ...


They don't know you've been asked that a ton. I give them the honest answers.

But...I don't let them capitalize on a the lull in the conversation and ask inane things. I get them talking about where they are going, whom they are visiting, where they are from, what they do, the drought, the middle east, trading futures, OPEC, professional development, funny story on Facebook, whatever! Make it entertaining for yourself--make those passengers entertain YOU!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Today I met the son-in-law of the inventor of the Moon Pie.
Same guy told me another Uber driver who was laid off from a tech company has had many more job leads from Uber pax than from the internet!
I took a girl from Brazil to her first flight to Paris...so exciting!
Yesterday I drove a college kid to crew practice at 5 in the morning (so late because of Spring Break).
Today I drove a college hopeful and his worried mom to the orientation, she accidentally rated me a 1 instead of a 5 and called to ask me how to fix it. After telling her, I was able to ask about how the tour went and encourage her that he was making the right choice, would be safe, etc.
I met the manager who travels the country and sets up all the new Starbucks stores.
I met a tugboat captain, a Navy Osprey pilot, many Seal candidates.
I drove a woman home from her cancer treatment the day after her dear grandfather died.

It's a way to connect. It really is. And most of the people are so great. I really want to like this job.


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

CityGirl, you're a great person.

You're going to do fine.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Offer hand jobs. They want hand jobs.


----------



## pClark (Apr 3, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> It's a way to connect. It really is. And most of the people are so great. I really want to like this job.


I did too. I still do but it's increasingly hard with the financial realities of Uber. I've met some great and interesting people and just people I enjoy talking to and look forward to seeing again. Tonight I took a college student on a tour of the town and he's on his way to 5 other major universities on the East Coast, but the streets are flooded with drivers and I've only taken four rides in a usually busy part of town. The only thing that I can see to make this feasible would be to generate $5 to $10 in tips per hour. Unfortunately I don't see that happening.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

pClark said:


> I did too. I still do but it's increasingly hard to do but the financial realities of driving Uber. I've met some great and interesting people. and just people I enjoy talking to and look forward to seeing again. tonight I took a college student on a tour of the town and he's on his way to 5 other major universities on the East Coast, but the streets are flooded with drivers and I've only taken four rides in a usually busy part of town. the only thing that I can see to make us financially feasible would be to good to know every hour. Unfortunately I don't see that happening.


College students in my town are pains in the ass. Spellman? Ugh. No. Moorehouse? Again, no. Rich Emory brats? Hell ****ing no.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pClark said:


> I agree. I hate picking up pax that want me to regail them with horror stories. I love engaging my pax, but after a long, slow night I don't necessarily feel like tap dancing for them. They are inevitably disappointed and usually quite drunk already. One pax became quite belligerent and I very nearly put him out before he jumped out of the car a few blocks short of his destination. I reported him to Uber to preempt the low rating that he threatened me with. They responded supportively.


I'm beginning to think I should tell them I just started that night. That way they won't expect me to tell them a story about my "worst" trip. And they may rate me well because I'm "new".

And I can tell them to go to uberpeople.net because that's where I learned a lot about uber. But that way I'm not the one bursting their bubble. I can say that the drivers here complain about not getting tips but that most of my pax on my first day have been very generous and I even got to use my square reader!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> "How long have you been driving?"
> 
> "Do you like it?"
> 
> ...


Always answer a question with a question if you possibly can. Practice at home on anybody in the house that's willing to listen to you.

How long have you been driving? Since last December, how long of you been riding ...

Do you like it? I like it and the tips are great. How about you do you like it...

Craziest thing? Some guy gave me $100 tip once. Said I was a Nice safe driver. How about you what's the craziest ride you had ...

Practice, practice, practice


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> "How long have you been driving?"
> 
> "Do you like it?"
> 
> ...


You forgot the "where are you from?" One!


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been asked how much I make.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You forgot the "where are you from?" One!


Where is that accent from? How long have you been here? Why did you come here? Do you like it here? Where do you like better?

In Houston probably 25% or more of my pax are foreign and I REALLY DON'T CARE to know that much about 99% of them. Why are at least 75% so curious about a stranger they will likely never see again?

I really appreciate the non social pax who don't talk. The others are exhausting.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

crazyb said:


> I've been asked how much I make.


But they don't want to believe the truth. What the hell are other drivers telling them anyway? I mean I work Thur -Sun evenings/nights and do ok but apparently I should be raking it in according to them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Today I met the son-in-law of the inventor of the Moon Pie.
> Same guy told me another Uber driver who was laid off from a tech company has had many more job leads from Uber pax than from the internet!
> I took a girl from Brazil to her first flight to Paris...so exciting!
> Yesterday I drove a college kid to crew practice at 5 in the morning (so late because of Spring Break).
> ...


I got tired just reading this. You must be one of those extroverts. Nothing wrong with that but you people wear me out.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

I had some dental work a couple weeks ago. I even told my pax that I did and couldn't talk well. My ratings went down. I got flagged 3 times for friendliness on Lyft.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

crazyb said:


> I had some dental work a couple weeks ago. I even told my pax that I did and couldn't talk well. My ratings went down. I got flagged 3 times for friendliness on Lyft.


You can afford dental work driving for uber?

Pax don't care. It's all about THEM.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

My favorite entertaining moment when some of the pax did a sing along to the STYX Cd I put in. I never thought the day I'd ever hear a sing along to MR ROBOTO. The best part..

"Thank you very much oh Mr Roboto, for doing the jobs that nobody else would......"

It's also nice that most the college students upperclassmen/women) have familiarized themselves with the The Beatles, ZEpplin, stones, eagles and all the classic rock. It's good see the youth getting past the Justine Bieber stage.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I got tired just reading this. You must be one of those extroverts. Nothing wrong with that but you people wear me out.


Hmmm...I enjoyed it. I guess I'm a bit like her in my cab, enjoying my passengers but letting others ride in silence if they wish. That's why I enjoy cabbing. Some find it boring and beneath them, but I enjoy most of most days behind the wheel.


----------



## pClark (Apr 3, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Do you like it? I like it and the tips are great. ...
> 
> Craziest thing? Some guy gave me $100 tip once.


I love it!


----------



## pClark (Apr 3, 2015)

crazyb said:


> . I got flagged 3 times for friendliness on Lyft.


Seriously? Flagged for friendliness?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Another cab driver I know got so tired or the "standard pax questionaire", he typed out a sheet with the answers and handed it to people as soon as they asked a question.

Always the same crap:

What's your name?

Where are you from?

What brought you here to Phoenix?

How long have you been driving a cab?

What's the craziest fare you've had?


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Actually I do like driving a lot. Too bad Uber is ruining it for me with their low rates and bull**** rating system. I'm seriously thinking of going the cab route. One day I think they are all going to merge into an efficient and fair system when all the insurance and regulations get all figured out.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Throw the question back at them. Do the experiment. markdown how far they get on the list before they move off you ... and start talking about them.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You forgot the "where are you from?" One!


Downtown, off 15th St ... And you?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I got tired just reading this. You must be one of those extroverts. Nothing wrong with that but you people wear me out.


LOL, I am an introvert, actually. I need a lot of down time to recharge. But that doesn't mean I'm a grump or I don't find people interesting. I appreciate an intellectual conversation


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> LOL, I am an introvert, actually. I need a lot of down time to recharge. But that doesn't mean I'm a grump or I don't find people interesting. I appreciate an intellectual conversation


I find about 1 in 10 pax somewhat interesting. 1 in 200 someone I might actually want to get to know if I met them elsewhere. I can count on one hand the truly interesting conversations I've had out of over 600 rides.

Maybe it would be different if at least 75% weren't drunk. And it's hard to be interested in someone if you've been waiting for them for 4 minutes and they are irritated you're two doors down because that's where the pin was dropped.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I find about 1 in 10 pax somewhat interesting. 1 in 200 someone I might actually want to get to know if I met them elsewhere. I can count on one hand the truly interesting conversations I've had out of over 600 rides.
> 
> Maybe it would be different if at least 75% weren't drunk. And it's hard to be interested in someone if you've been waiting for them for 4 minutes and they are irritated you're two doors down because that's where the pin was dropped.


Fair. I drive in the mornings. Mostly it's businesspeople and neighbors going to the airport. Different crowd, different experience, for sure. I actually turn off the app when I have to drive through areas known for partying. I don't want to deal with drive of shame at 5 a.m., not to mention the stench of last night's gin breath or yesterday's clothes.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Always answer a question with a question if you possibly can. Practice at home on anybody in the house that's willing to listen to you.
> 
> How long have you been driving? Since last December, how long of you been riding ...
> 
> ...


It's that easy


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> LOL, I am an introvert, actually. I need a lot of down time to recharge. But that doesn't mean I'm a grump or I don't find people interesting. I appreciate an intellectual conversation


Thank you


----------



## Houdini5150 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dont drive at night... Hope you dont get drunk people.... Talk about them for good ratings


----------



## pClark (Apr 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I find about 1 in 10 pax somewhat interesting. 1 in 200 someone I might actually want to get to know if I met them elsewhere. I can count on one hand the truly interesting conversations I've had out of over 600 rides.


Strange, I've met dozens of very interesting people, chefs, businessmen, travelers and one young filmmaker going to his premier. I've also had my share of bores, mostly fromthe late night drunk trade. one reason I prefer working days, but you have to go where the money is and lately there's been precious little of that.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

crazyb said:


> Actually I do like driving a lot. Too bad Uber is ruining it for me with their low rates and bull**** rating system. I'm seriously thinking of going the cab route. One day I think they are all going to merge into an efficient and fair system when all the insurance and regulations get all figured out.


Cabbies are allowed to be crabby on bad days. I Just had some guy ask me what's wrong 3 times. How do answer that a 3rd time without risking a bad rating?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

My dog is at the vet.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> My dog is at the vet.


My dog is at the vet and I'm broke so I may have to have him put down if I can't afford the treatment.

Maybe you'll even get a tip.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Cat people ... Fictionally killing off dogs… Well let me tell you my dog can take your cat… Actually no she can't… She scared of cats...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Cat people ... Fictionally killing off dogs&#8230; Well let me tell you my dog can take your cat&#8230; Actually no she can't&#8230; She scared of cats...


We have 3 dogs. Did a lot of dog rescue at one time. Had 7 dogs at one point. Fuzzy and Elvis were two of our dogs who are now deceased.

I also have a couple of cats who THINK they are dogs.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a cat. Her name is gritty kitty


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's service industry. 
If.you aren't prepared to give the people what they want you are in the wrong business.
"They call Me the Entertainer, I guess that's what I am..."
If Billy Joel could dance with his hands in his pants how hard could it be?

Stop yer whining.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's service industry.
> If.you aren't prepared to give the people what they want you are in the wrong business.
> "They call Me the Entertainer, I guess that's what I am..."
> If Billy Joel could dance with his hands in his pants how hard could it be?
> ...


Who are you accusing of whining? There's nothing wrong with venting here and there.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

pClark said:


> Seriously? Flagged for friendliness?


Yes, very common. And one of the many passengers that drills me about pax horror stories then rated me bad and commented that I complained about riders. Don't say anything to these people other than Hello, confirm destination and thank you. That's much more than cab drivers do anyway.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Yes, very common. And one of the many passengers that drills me about pax horror stories then rated me bad and commented that I complained about riders. Don't say anything to these people other than Hello, confirm destination and thank you. That's much more than cab drivers do anyway.


These services attract a bunch of control freak psycho ****s as passengers, I think.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's service industry.
> If.you aren't prepared to give the people what they want you are in the wrong business.
> "They call Me the Entertainer, I guess that's what I am..."
> If Billy Joel could dance with his hands in his pants how hard could it be?
> ...


Feel free to step down from the soapbox anytime now. Spare us the customers always right mentality. If the pax don't behave then I turn into the soup nazi. NO RIDE FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's service industry.
> If.you aren't prepared to give the people what they want you are in the wrong business.
> "They call Me the Entertainer, I guess that's what I am..."
> If Billy Joel could dance with his hands in his pants how hard could it be?
> ...


So you blow your customers if that's what they want? Just how far DO we go?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you blow your customers if that's what they want? Just how far DO we go?


I just had one. Female, jumps in front seat (ok with me but they immediately sit at the edge of the seat and hug the armrest on the door like your going to touch them or something). She was very chipper when she jumped in then immediately clammed up when I commented on the weather. Staring at my eyes in the rearview mirror. I truly believe she.thought she was going.to be entertained or something. I could tell she was scrutinizing my every move, turn, speed, everything. Like a CIA agent was in your car. Over a year doing this and never felt so uncomfortable with a person in my car. I commented.that she was "odd" and gave 3*. Sorry.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I just had one. Female, jumps in front seat (ok with me but they immediately sit at the edge of the seat and hug the armrest on the door like your going to touch them or something). She was very chipper when she jumped in then immediately clammed up when I commented on the weather. Staring at my eyes in the rearview mirror. I truly believe she.thought she was going.to be entertained or something. I could tell she was scrutinizing my every move, turn, speed, everything. Like a CIA agent was in your car. Over a year doing this and never felt so uncomfortable with a person in my car. I commented.that she was "odd" and gave 3*. Sorry.


I laughed.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> These services attract a bunch of control freak psycho ****s as passengers, I think.


Hence lone males being picked up at abar NEVER get in my front seat.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> I laughed.


Seriously, I was going to ask, "Is everything o.k.? I can drop you at 7-11 and you can call another driver. I'll cancel this trip and there will be no charge".


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I had a real nutjob the other day, sitting up in the front and commenting on my every move. Like if I twitched my nose or something. Or he'd ask a question and no matter whatever I answered he'd respond belligerently "that;s not what I asked", so finally I told to please leave me alone and let me concentrate on driving.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I had a real nutjob the other day, sitting up in the front and commenting on my every move. Like if I twitched my nose or something. Or he'd ask a question and no matter whatever I answered he'd respond belligerently "that;s not what I asked", so finally I told to please leave me alone and let me concentrate on driving.


Yes, I had to clear my throat but hesitated as I didn't want her to read into it or something. Keep in mind, besides the alcohol and illicit drugs, one in every five Americans are on some type of prescribed anti-psychotic medication and that figure is climbing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Yes, I had to clear my throat but hesitated as I didn't want her to read into it or something. Keep in mind, besides the alcohol and illicit drugs, one in every five Americans are on some type of prescribed anti-psychotic medication and that figure is climbing.


Where do you get that statistic?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Where do you get that statistic?


It's been very well known for about a decade now. Stats are at your fingertips on the web.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The ole thorazine shuffle.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> It's been very well known for about a decade now. Stats are at your fingertips on the web.


Humor me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> It's been very well known for about a decade now. Stats are at your fingertips on the web.


Like this? From 2012 NY times:

A Call for Caution on Antipsychotic Drugs

By RICHARD A. FRIEDMAN, M.D.
SEPTEMBER 24, 2012
You will never guess what the fifth and sixth best-selling prescription drugs are in the United States, so I'll just tell you: Abilify and Seroquel, two powerful antipsychotics. In 2011 alone, they and other antipsychotic drugs were prescribed to 3.1 million Americans at a cost of $18.2 billion, a 13 percent increase over the previous year, according to the market research firm IMS Health.

Pretty sure 3.1 million isn't 1 in 5.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Today I met the son-in-law of the inventor of the Moon Pie.
> Same guy told me another Uber driver who was laid off from a tech company has had many more job leads from Uber pax than from the internet!
> I took a girl from Brazil to her first flight to Paris...so exciting!
> Yesterday I drove a college kid to crew practice at 5 in the morning (so late because of Spring Break).
> ...


Girl....you're the BOMB! I love you! And I feel the same way. TONS of cool and interesting peeps get in my car every day I drive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> They don't know you've been asked that a ton. I give them the honest answers.
> 
> But...I don't let them capitalize on a the lull in the conversation and ask inane things. I get them talking about where they are going, whom they are visiting, where they are from, what they do, the drought, the middle east, trading futures, OPEC, professional development, funny story on Facebook, whatever! Make it entertaining for yourself--make those passengers entertain YOU!


Girl,...we should hang out! Spot on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> I couldn't put my finger on it for a while, but I knew there was something else going on in all of this that really put me off to logging into Uber, and now I think it's finally dawned on me. I feel like Uber pax are partially taking Uber TO GET ENTERTAINED. And frankly I'm not up for that expectation 75% of the time, especially when I'm depressed at these rates. Then the ones who really are in it for the transportation, they tend to be taking Uber because they're poor like me. But I have a new car that looks pretty good despite the fact that it's extremely easy to attain, and I keep it looking exceptional for that rare unicorn that actually is from out of town and uses Uber to get around, generally going a dare I say profitable distance and not expecting shit other than a no frills ride. If they're going to expect ****ing entertainment from me, then this shit needs to pay way higher, because no broke guy is going to be funny. /rant


It's been said, if you have to force yourself to turn on the app....you probably shouldn't......I read that somewhere around this place. I think it was someone who quit recently.

Anyhoo, you get the idea.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Hmmm, member since april first. Are you another one of those april fools jokes.......


----------



## TingoDingo (Apr 6, 2015)

When I was in a terminal with a bunch of other people, I figured that "Take a long walk off a short pier" with storytelling would be helpful. It was pretty crazy how it worked for me, even when I did a skit as Sprint's Customer Care* rep. They just ate up whatever magical story I shart out. Made about 15 bucks extra one time for it because I told them a story of how I threw one customer's order at them for flipping me off trying to impress his 'trophy girlfriend.'**

*[I don't care how loud you get with me, I cant fix your phone over the phone]
**[That actually did happen and I didn't even get fired.]


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Like this? From 2012 NY times:
> 
> A Call for Caution on Antipsychotic Drugs
> 
> ...


Oh boy! Was that google or Wikipedia? Or a Friedman with media ties?

By the way, please elaborate on your saviors death, that Elvis character (he thought all those drugs were a-ok because a "doctor" gave them to him too).


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Girl,...we should hang out! Spot on!


"Spot on" is like 2010. "Solid" is the new buzzword and I don't even watch TV, just listen to my Uber passengers.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's service industry.
> If.you aren't prepared to give the people what they want you are in the wrong business.
> "They call Me the Entertainer, I guess that's what I am..."
> If Billy Joel could dance with his hands in his pants how hard could it be?
> ...


 Pax pay a pitance to be driven from point A to Point B. thats the service they pay for not anything else.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Oh boy! Was that google or Wikipedia? Or a Friedman with media ties?
> 
> By the way, please elaborate on your saviors death, that Elvis character (he thought all those drugs were a-ok because a "doctor" gave them to him too).


What are you talking about?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Pax pay a pitance to be driven from point A to Point B. thats the service they pay for not anything else.


Nope.
you AGREE to drive them for a pittance. 
I have two contracts- taxi and paratransit.

Taxi pays $2.50 a Mile and often tips.

Paratransit pays $1.54 per mile and is agency paid- there are no tips.

I treat all pax identically. I don't treat taxi pax better Than paratransit pax.

It's a service. I serve them.
if.you are taking your bad contract out on the pax, you are a fool.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> you AGREE to drive them for a pittance.
> I have two contracts- taxi and paratransit.
> 
> ...


Mate, you are the fool, my minimum fare is $30.00, and my clients are happy to that and a lot more. 
No bad contract for me, i dont deal with the likes of uber anymore.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Mate, you are the fool, my minimum fare is $30.00, and my clients are happy to that and a lot more.
> No bad contract for me, i dont deal with the likes of uber anymore.


Ah, but you did uber and I did not.
check, mate!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ah, but you did uber and I did not.
> check, mate!


 Only for 8 weeks on join and support where i was guaranteed a minimum of $35 an hour. One night got 1 ping in 8 hours, fare was $20. Got paid $290 for the shift


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Humor me.


 I could use the warm fuzzy.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> These services attract a bunch of control freak psycho ****s as passengers, I think.


It's really interesting about that. I notice that some percentage of pax, lets say 10% actually refuse to give you their address and instead give you turn by turn directions. I think that's the ultimate in control freak behavior for a ride and the only way to play that for the ratings is to act like it doesn't bother you one bit even though it annoys the piss out of me because I don't know if this is going to be a 2 minute, 10 minute or 30 minute ride and hate when they get snippy with you after they forget to tell you to turn.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's really interesting about that. I notice that some percentage of pax, lets say 10% actually refuse to give you their address and instead give you turn by turn directions. I think that's the ultimate in control freak behavior for a ride and the only way to play that for the ratings is to act like it doesn't bother you one bit even though it annoys the piss out of me because I don't know if this is going to be a 2 minute, 10 minute or 30 minute ride and hate when they get snippy with you after they forget to tell you to turn.


Destination address or at least nearest intersection or the car doesn't move. Simple.

80% of those people that want to run the ship are gabbing on the phone or playing Candy Crush too. They're dangerous in more ways than one. Control your customer. Set a "tone" from the get go. Cab drivers do it. Keep in mind many of these people lost their drivers licenses too and had to "submit" in other ways and are taking it out on you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> These services attract a bunch of control freak psycho ****s as passengers, I think.


The freaks are moving to UBER , it's never been a big number of them 
Unles you concentrate them in one place 
It's my guess


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Hence lone males being picked up at abar NEVER get in my front seat.


True 
It's difficult to do a chokehold from the side , from rear seat it's perfect


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Destination address or at least nearest intersection or the car doesn't move. Simple.
> 
> 80% of those people that want to run the ship are gabbing on the phone or playing Candy Crush too. They're dangerous in more ways than one. Control your customer. Set a "tone" from the get go. Cab drivers do it. Keep in mind many of these people lost their drivers licenses too and had to "submit" in other ways and are taking it out on you.


You're right. The uber pax can get away with that sort of thing, more so then with cab drivers, mainly because of the ratings system. (Which favors the riders).

I especially hate the ones who are intoxicated give you little notice on when to make the turn. Sometimes when you've already passed the street. I've had ones yell at me for making the correct turn, have me turnaround back to the street we were on, then half a mile up, realize that I was correct, and go back. Then complain about why they got charged that extra distance.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> you AGREE to drive them for a pittance.
> I have two contracts- taxi and paratransit.
> 
> ...


The will not get it Fiddy 
When I go to a storefront , half the time I get attitude from employee
I usually say : 
1 You could have stayed home 
2 I'm here to do bussiness I'm not in you house 
3 you must hate you job 
4 why do you even work here ? 
5 let me talk to you manager 
6 who is the general manager ?
7 Who is the district manager ? 
8 corporate office phone #please

At some point someone gets chewed 
I educate one person at a time I will leave this world a better place


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You're right. The uber pax can get away with that sort of thing, more so then with cab drivers, mainly because of the ratings system. (Which favors the riders).
> 
> I especially hate the ones who are intoxicated give you little notice on when to make the turn. Sometimes when you've already passed the street. I've had ones yell at me for making the correct turn, have me turnaround back to the street we were on, then half a mile up, realize that I was correct, and go back. Then complain about why they got charged that extra distance.


The solution has been "take control of customer " example

People want to help load or unload luggage : I say thank you I got the luggage

They say just stop here !!! : give me a second I will find a safe place to stop

They say "TURN HERE " : I go straight then re-route I say lets prevent injury it's not worth the risk please tell me ahead of time

I'm running late !! I will try to go fast : then I procced normal speed

I'm sorry i took so long to come out ( 15 min ) : don't worry I always wave the penalty the first time
What is the penalty??? Less than 15 min courtesy over 15 min it's 1 hr charge (60.00)

Pull up right in front : answer sure , then I stop at best legal place get out and open door ( not were they wanted )

The say go all the way in ( concert etc) : sure I will go as far as I'm allowed

The problem these rules don't apply when customer has his finger on rating trigger


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> The solution has been "take control of customer " example
> 
> People want to help load or unload luggage : I say thank you I got the luggage
> 
> ...


That all makes perfect if the pax is sober, and ratings don't apply.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> That all makes perfect if the pax is sober, and ratings don't apply.


Ratings is the real killer , even drunks can be controlled

Drunk control : extend your right arm open palm facing up all fingers straight 
Sr. this way please , this way , please , yes this way , please thank you 
If male customer place you left hand on their upper back and slightly push in desired direction


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Ratings is the real killer , even drunks can be controlled
> 
> Drunk control : extend your right arm open palm facing up all fingers straight
> Sr. this way please , this way , please , yes this way , please thank you
> If male customer place you left hand on their upper back and slightly push in desired direction


Even better then that, during a 9.3x surge, let them direct you in circles for a couple of hours.


----------



## Greymalkin (Jun 23, 2015)

As a person that loves to talk, I have no problem with talkative, or curious PAX.

If you dont like talking to people, you are in hte wrong line of work in my opinion. I have been doing construction most of my life, and if you want to go a whole day without talking to anyone. I know where there's a jackhammer with your name on it. 

I am not a young man anymore, and I've decided to step away from construction for the first time in my life. Uber gives me the opportunity to make some money while I figure out where I go from here...It's pocket money. Thats it. 

I have discovered most PAX who think Uber drivers make a lot of money tend to be college kids, or rich people. I always tell PAX I enjoy the job, but it's not enough to live on.


----------

